# NCP Hobbies



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if NCP Hobbies are still in business? Has anyone dealt with them before? I ordered some parts from them last weekend and haven't seen anything from them, all the other parts I ordered from JAG and Lucky Bob's are here. Just curious.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck with those guys, they are terrible to do business with.... In the future if you have questions about who to deal with for slot stuff, definitely ask out here BEFORE making a purchase.

JAG and Lucky Bob's are great, as are Scale Auto, Scale Engineering, RTHO, Zoomin, and more that I surely left out....


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Slotcar Central is a good one as is Nostalgia hobbies


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

good luck


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

ben naelitz said:


> good luck


*IMPORTANT NOTE!*.....North Coast Performance Hobbies IS IN NO WAY AFFILIATED WITH OUR 31 YEAR OLD CLUB, *North Coast H.O.*

PLEASE do not confuse them with us, or us with them. THANK YOU
John


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Well I got my parts from NCP Hobbies today. They might not be the fastest at shipping but the stuff got here. A little over a week isn`t too bad considering the holiday was in there. I`m satsified I`ll try them again some time. Thanks everybody on the other leads, I`ll more than likely try them all eventually.


----------

